# Anyone for A Zebra??



## satinbaby (Aug 3, 2010)

Well found this tonight How v interesting!
1 in a million Tame Grants Zebra for sale | Horse Deals


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

satinbaby said:


> Well found this tonight How v interesting!
> 1 in a million Tame Grants Zebra for sale | Horse Deals



:O I would love a Zebra, but haven't got the money to keep one or even buy one


----------



## satinbaby (Aug 3, 2010)

Says you need a DWA XXX


----------



## davesreptiles (Sep 10, 2009)

who wouldnt love a zebra


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

satinbaby said:


> Says you need a DWA XXX


For a Zebra?? :gasp:


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

in america you can get them for $4000 and giraffes for $25000


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

They used to pop up all the time before they were put on the DWA


----------



## stokesy (Mar 11, 2011)

wow that would be awesome - (not that I could afford a donkey nevermind a zebra:blush - combine my love of equines and exotics in one!! :2thumb:


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

dwa for a bloody zebra thats rediculous


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> dwa for a bloody zebra thats rediculous


Course you need a DWAL! This particular one may be unusually tame, but at the zoo where I used to work, you were trusted to work with the tigers WAY before you were allowed anywhere near the zebras. They aren't stripy donkeys, you know......bloody skittish things and proper dangerous too!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

mrcriss said:


> Course you need a DWAL! This particular one may be unusually tame, but at the zoo where I used to work, you were trusted to work with the tigers WAY before you were allowed anywhere near the zebras. They aren't stripy donkeys, you know......bloody skittish things and proper dangerous too!


Yep, Zebras are extremely strong & capable of doing major damage to a Lion, so imagine what it could do to a Human!


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

MP reptiles said:


> in america you can get them for $4000 and giraffes for $25000


Wait wait wait.... a giraffe?! Where on earth could I stick a giraffe :hmm:


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

MattsZoo said:


> Wait wait wait.... a giraffe?! Where on earth could I stick a giraffe :hmm:


Just cut a hole through the ceiling and the roof to make room for it's neck. Excellent conversation piece, though it might suck when it started to rain.

I'm sure I read in a magazine about someone in the US keeping a pet elephant in their back garden on it's own. It was shocking. Felt SO bad for the poor thing.


----------



## TinTinMWT (Dec 6, 2011)

Rum_Kitty said:


> Just cut a hole through the ceiling and the roof to make room for it's neck. Excellent conversation piece, though it might suck when it started to rain.
> 
> I'm sure I read in a magazine about someone in the US keeping a pet elephant in their back garden on it's own. It was shocking. Felt SO bad for the poor thing.


There is an old lady in my hometown in Australia that has a full sized stuffed giraffe in her house. Mind you she did live in an old church so there woulda been plenty of room


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

Yh but that being saig u seen the horns on highland cattle and some of the other bulls we have in this country also i imagine a *** off shire horse will do as much damage as a zebra


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> Yh but that being saig u seen the horns on highland cattle and some of the other bulls we have in this country also i imagine a *** off shire horse will do as much damage as a zebra


The difference being that those animals have been domesticated over hundreds of years, breeding into them a calmer nature.....zebras are very much wild animals, and can be really psychotic! I've seen it happen.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

mikeyb said:


> dwa for a bloody zebra thats rediculous


Surely that's a joke right! I know someone who was a few millimetres from being paralysed by a zebra kick...


----------



## geckocider (Nov 22, 2010)

mrcriss said:


> The difference being that those animals have been domesticated over hundreds of years, breeding into them a calmer nature.....zebras are very much wild animals, and can be really psychotic! I've seen it happen.


I have seen zebras and armadillos on my pet shop list even porcupines! 
Its absolutly rediculous the amount of animals I could get hold of... 
I get stupid people on facebook wanting a "cute pet monkey" makes me so angry!
My friend Kayleigh-kaz found cart trained zebras I cant rember the asking price on them...


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I had a pet armadillo for a few years- mind you, I lived in Brazil at the time.


----------



## geckocider (Nov 22, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> I had a pet armadillo for a few years- mind you, I lived in Brazil at the time.


was it crunchy on the outside soft on the inside? 
(sorry stupid advett)
I love them, I love zoo animals and one day ill have my own zoo


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

geckocider said:


> was it crunchy on the outside soft on the inside?
> (sorry stupid advett)
> I love them, I love zoo animals and one day ill have my own zoo


Yeah, he was a six-banded called Stinky ('cos he was!) I got him very young
and he was stupid-tame. he lived in a hutch-style enclosure to start with, but had a habit of ripping his way out on a regular basis (*very* strong claws!), so eventually he had a box as a den in our open-plan garage and enclosed paved yard. He had a burrow in the back garden which he extended every time he got through the gate, but he came out 'on request' (ie banging on the side of the burrow with my hand). he ate practically anything he was given or could scrounge, but was fond of meat, eggs and especially fruit- once in a while he would force his way through the _other_ gate into the house, and then head straight for the kitchen and use his claws to hook down the fruit rack- then just pig in!:lol2:

When I finally left Brazil, I gifted him to the local zoo who had a colony- i did check how they were kept, first though. Just releasing him wasn't an option- as I said, he was soppy-tame, and they are considered a delicacy there- in fact, I originally bought him in a local market.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

geckocider said:


> I have seen zebras and armadillos on my pet shop list even porcupines!
> Its absolutly rediculous the amount of animals I could get hold of...
> I get stupid people on facebook wanting a "cute pet monkey" makes me so angry!
> My friend Kayleigh-kaz found cart trained zebras I cant rember the asking price on them...


Where's your pet shop? Your profile says "Cider World"......_*a world of cider*_, zebras and porcupines????? Sounds like heaven! (mainly for the cider)

I would love to have tame armadillos....there's one in the classifieds atm, but I've still got my hands full with Kenny and Rosy right now!


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

mrcriss said:


> Where's your pet shop? Your profile says "Cider World"......_*a world of cider*_, zebras and porcupines????? Sounds like heaven! (mainly for the cider)
> 
> I would love to have tame armadillos....there's one in the classifieds atm, but I've still got my hands full with Kenny and Rosy right now!


You could always give them to me :flrt: :lol2:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

MattsZoo said:


> You could always give them to me :flrt: :lol2:


Oh, but I'd miss them too much!  Besides, Rosy's my hot water bottle.....if she wasn't around, I'd get very cold at night!:lol2:


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

mrcriss said:


> Oh, but I'd miss them too much!  Besides, Rosy's my hot water bottle.....if she wasn't around, I'd get very cold at night!:lol2:


Oh that's so cute :lol2: I want a Rosy! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

mrcriss said:


> Where's your pet shop? Your profile says "Cider World"......_*a world of cider*_, zebras and porcupines????? Sounds like heaven! (mainly for the cider)
> 
> *I would love to have tame armadillos....there's one in the classifieds atm, but I've still got my hands full with Kenny and Rosy right now!*


Just don't forget the 'stinky' part! :lol2: The droppings are the worst.:eek4:


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> Just don't forget the 'stinky' part! :lol2: The droppings are the worst.:eek4:


I've never even thought about people keeping armadillos lol, do you have any pictures of your old one? Perhaps you could share in a new thread :flrt:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> Just don't forget the 'stinky' part! :lol2: The droppings are the worst.:eek4:


Really doesn't bother me....there's already so much poop generated in this house! Its a full time job keeping on top of it sometimes 

Everyone said skunk poo is bad, but I don't think it even comes close to hedgehog poo. And then when the big boa craps, the whole street knows about it! :lol2:


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

mrcriss said:


> Really doesn't bother me....there's already so much poop generated in this house! Its a full time job keeping on top of it sometimes
> 
> Everyone said skunk poo is bad, but *I don't think it even comes close to hedgehog poo*. And then when the big boa craps, the whole street knows about it! :lol2:


Even though never had a skunk, totally agree about the hedgehog poop! *Pong!*


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

I didn't find hedgehog poo that bad at all I have a very sensitive nose. raccoon poo is no different to cats ........beardie poo made my stomach turn though, was minging!


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

mikeyb said:


> Yh but that being saig u seen the horns on highland cattle and some of the other bulls we have in this country also i imagine a *** off shire horse will do as much damage as a zebra


the difference is if a farmed cow gets to close you can shout at it or give it a slap and they move away, 
people that own horses can tell of their horses so to speak and sort them out, 
you shout at a normal zebra it would prob try and kick you in the head


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

MattsZoo said:


> I've never even thought about people keeping armadillos lol, do you have any pictures of your old one? Perhaps you could share in a new thread :flrt:


Heh, it was in the Dark Ages, long before digital photography! :lol2:

I may have an old photo somewhere that I can get scanned in, but there are plenty of better pics online.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

mrcriss said:


> Really doesn't bother me....there's already so much poop generated in this house! Its a full time job keeping on top of it sometimes
> 
> Everyone said skunk poo is bad, but I don't think it even comes close to hedgehog poo. And then when the big boa craps, the whole street knows about it! :lol2:



Armadillo poo is one of the worst poos I've ever smelt! They have two types of poo a solid normal poo that isn't too bad but they also have a stress poo which is liquid and possibly the most horrific smell ever!
And I've worked with otters and capybara so that's sayin something!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

stubeanz said:


> Armadillo poo is one of the worst poos I've ever smelt! They have two types of poo a solid normal poo that isn't too bad but they also have a stress poo which is liquid and possibly the most horrific smell ever!
> And I've worked with *otters* and capybara so that's sayin something!


Oh yeah....otter poo is rank! I used to care for a pair of short-claweds, and a pair of canadians, and it's like fishy slime!


----------

